# Milan: i tifosi aspettano Arnault. Il Monza ha sponsor più prestigio



## admin (12 Giugno 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 12 giugno, i tifosi del Milan, scontenti di Elliott, aspettano sempre Arnault. Una trattativa che è stata sempre smentita e che ora immersa in un limbo dell'effetto pandemia. Da una parte sarebbe opportuno cedere subito il Milan, considerato che il valore del club è crollato a 526 mln. Dal'altra, c'è la crisi in atto, che ha coinvolto anche il lusso. Per il momento è opportuno rilanciare il club, col progetto stadio. Perfino il Monza di Berlusconi ha sponsor più prestigiosi del Milan.


----------



## kipstar (12 Giugno 2020)

il discorso sponsor secondo me è veramente raccapricciante.....


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> il discorso sponsor secondo me è veramente raccapricciante.....



Fa tutto parte del progetto demoniaco.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Giugno 2020)

vabbe, hanno edison esselunga ponti ecc ecc.

prestigiosissimi sponsor


----------



## davidelynch (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 12 giugno, i tifosi del Milan, scontenti di Elliott, aspettano sempre Arnault. Una trattativa che è stata sempre smentita e che ora immersa in un limbo dell'effetto pandemia. Da una parte sarebbe opportuno cedere subito il Milan, considerato che il valore del club è crollato a 526 mln. Dal'altra, c'è la crisi in atto, che ha coinvolto anche il lusso. Per il momento è opportuno rilanciare il club, col progetto stadio. Perfino il Monza di Berlusconi ha sponsor più prestigiosi del Milan.



Ogni scusa è buona per infilarci il Monza delle due melme, a pensar male verrebbe quasi da dire che le penne a libro paga siamo tornate alla carica...


----------



## Goro (12 Giugno 2020)

Tutto l'articolo è il contorno dell'ultima frase


----------



## ignaxio (12 Giugno 2020)

Lotto ed Edison Luce e Gas meglio di Puma e FlyEmirates? 
tifosi che vogliono Arnault? io no, voglio solo continuità


----------



## Giangy (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 12 giugno, i tifosi del Milan, scontenti di Elliott, aspettano sempre Arnault. Una trattativa che è stata sempre smentita e che ora immersa in un limbo dell'effetto pandemia. Da una parte sarebbe opportuno cedere subito il Milan, considerato che il valore del club è crollato a 526 mln. Dal'altra, c'è la crisi in atto, che ha coinvolto anche il lusso. Per il momento è opportuno rilanciare il club, col progetto stadio. Perfino il Monza di Berlusconi ha sponsor più prestigiosi del Milan.



Il Monza del duo malefico, come sponsor ha anche Kia.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 12 giugno, i tifosi del Milan, scontenti di Elliott, aspettano sempre Arnault. Una trattativa che è stata sempre smentita e che ora immersa in un limbo dell'effetto pandemia. Da una parte sarebbe opportuno cedere subito il Milan, considerato che il valore del club è crollato a 526 mln. Dal'altra, c'è la crisi in atto, che ha coinvolto anche il lusso. Per il momento è opportuno rilanciare il club, col progetto stadio. Perfino il Monza di Berlusconi ha sponsor più prestigiosi del Milan.



Incredibili i parallelismi col Monza.


----------



## addox (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fa tutto parte del progetto demoniaco.



Tutto prosegue come previsto. Solo quando non ci sarà più partirà il rilancio, come da contratto.


----------



## Manue (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 12 giugno, i tifosi del Milan, scontenti di Elliott, aspettano sempre Arnault. Una trattativa che è stata sempre smentita e che ora immersa in un limbo dell'effetto pandemia. Da una parte sarebbe opportuno cedere subito il Milan, considerato che il valore del club è crollato a 526 mln. Dal'altra, c'è la crisi in atto, che ha coinvolto anche il lusso. Per il momento è opportuno rilanciare il club, col progetto stadio. Perfino il Monza di Berlusconi ha sponsor più prestigiosi del Milan.



Non si può paragonare Berlusconi, la sua fama ed il suo appeal, 
ad Elliot...nel mondo del lavoro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 12 giugno, i tifosi del Milan, scontenti di Elliott, aspettano sempre Arnault. Una trattativa che è stata sempre smentita e che ora immersa in un limbo dell'effetto pandemia. Da una parte sarebbe opportuno cedere subito il Milan, considerato che il valore del club è crollato a 526 mln. Dal'altra, c'è la crisi in atto, che ha coinvolto anche il lusso. Per il momento è opportuno rilanciare il club, col progetto stadio. Perfino il Monza di Berlusconi ha sponsor più prestigiosi del Milan.



Ma come si fa a scrivere certe cose ? Come ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non si può paragonare Berlusconi, la sua fama ed il suo appeal,
> ad Elliot...nel mondo del lavoro.



Per l amor di dio non diciamo queste cose, uno sponsor sponsorizza per la VISIBILITÀ. Sai quanto frega alle società se il presidente è Berlusconi.


----------



## Manue (12 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per l amor di dio non diciamo queste cose, uno sponsor sponsorizza per la VISIBILITÀ. Sai quanto frega alle società se il presidente è Berlusconi.



Si, sicuramente il Milan non è paragonabile al Monza, 
ho detto una *******.


----------



## Julian4674 (14 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per l amor di dio non diciamo queste cose, uno sponsor sponsorizza per la VISIBILITÀ. Sai quanto frega alle società se il presidente è Berlusconi.



appunto, mi sembra che si parli del monza un giorno si e l'altro pure, molto più del milan


----------

